# INPUT type=file --- Breite festlegen (%)



## Sebigf (4. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen !

Ich habe ein <input type="file"> Feld und würde dieses gerne auf die Breite von 99% der Spalte festlegen. Nur leider geht das nicht so richtig. Hat da jemand eine Idee, warum es bei 99% nur ca. 3/5 der Breite einnimmt ? 

Hat vielleicht auch jemand einen Lösungsweg ?


----------



## Gumbo (4. Juli 2006)

Die Darstellung der Fomularelemente hängt vor allem vom Browser und Betriebssystem ab. Und viele lassen dabei auch nicht viele Änderungen zu wie ein Test von Roger Johansson zeigt.


----------

